# [Log #3] Red Dragon HMPK x Red Dragon HM (July 2012)



## checkerzelda (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi all, so after my previous CT spawn (which brought me a lot of joy and valuable learning experience), I've been experimenting with Red Dragons HMs since July 2012. They're one of the strains I'm completely mesmerized by, and I remember it was like dream come true when I obtained my first pair. I bought them from a renowned local breeder online for a ok price in February. Sadly though, the male passed on only about 3 months after I had him from some tumorous growth on his side despite all my TLC. This was him at his prime:
Picture. He was a bit of a rosetail.

I never did manage to find a replacement HM male for his sibling. They're quite rare here. However I managed to secure a full mask Red Dragon HMPK import for approx USD17 during a pet fair. I didn't really know what to expect from a cross between HM and HMPK..I heard there is a chance that HMs could appear so I just went for it. Plus, considering the HM female's sibling was a rosetail, thought that having HMPK genes would somewhat balance it out.

*First try*
So I spawned them on 9 July 2012. Everything went smoothly, too good to be true...there's gotta be over 200 eggs..until the next morning when I found them all gone. Dad ate all the eggs...along with my heart, lol. After scouring the tank, I found only 10 eggs left. Took out the dad, left the eggs there and 3.5 months later, today, I have 9 adult babies with me (one jumped out from his container a few weeks ago) :/. One grew up to be a breathtaking Red Dragon HM I wouldn't even dream of owning. This is him today:










*Second try*
As for the egg-eater dad, I tested him again the week after with one of my Marble Cambodian CT female from my previous spawn. I half expected him to eat the eggs, but he didn't, surprisingly. This batch resulted in slightly fewer than 100 babies. Didn't expect much from a clean Cambodian cross. However, now they're almost all grown up, some are pretty impressive in their own ways. I might cover this on my next thread if I have time. ;D

*Third try*
About a month later (24 August) once my Red Dragon HM female is all healed up, I bred her again with the same male. He didn't eat the eggs this time, and there was probably more eggs compared to the first try. The babies are 2 months old now and thriving. This batch of babies will be the focus of this thread. 

I have taken some photos of the parents spawning. Now organizing the photos before I upload them.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Beautiful boy you got there! I'm looking forward to the rest of your pics. Congrats.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats. . . hope they all survive.


----------



## checkerzelda (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks, Romad and Indjo.

Here are the parents! Sorry for the picspam. It's tough to decide which pic to keep, haha. x3


----------



## checkerzelda (Oct 15, 2011)

*17 Sep 2012 (3.5 weeks old)*



















*31 Oct 2012 (2 months old)*



















I have recently started jarring them. Some of the nipping and attacking are getting out of hand. >_<


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

They look so cute together!!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

WAO! Congratulations! Seems you have a LOT of fish out of this spawn and they are looking great!
You've done a wonderful job!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

*stares at pictures, speechless from amazement* Amazing! Yes, that is all I can say. :lol:


----------



## Legendary (Mar 31, 2010)

Keep them pics coming! amazing congrats


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

amazing even growth!


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow! You have tons of fry! They are so cute!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Aww the fry are soo cute! And the adult fish are stunning... ecspecially that first boy! Congrats.


----------

